# Adding cantrip effects to a summoning spell



## Firelord (Oct 6, 2017)

So I was wondering does anything stop you from summoning a 6d6 bear and adding 1 soak 1 defense and 1 speed 
by adding a abjure, displace and movement cantrip?
would you have to pay for those effects or would the spell still be a 6MP spell?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 6, 2017)

You can only cast one cantrip at a time. You can then pay for enhancements to that cantrip as you wish.


----------

